# [SOLVED] Drivers for HDwriter!!!



## ri7425ck (Sep 9, 2008)

HDWriter 1.0E for SD1
just bought a Panosonic HDC-SD1 camcorder, works great! Loaded the software for downloading and disc writing. It would not work as it was meant for SP2 and I have SP3 installed. Went to their site and downloaded the fix, 1.0E, installed that, downloaded my pictures using HDWriter, worked fine! Next day went to use the program to edit and got this result, splash screen with an ok at the bottom to continue, which I clicked. The program looked like it was loading, then flashed of and got this error message; The DVD drive control driver is currently not available. Restart the OS. I have tried everything from removing the program, reinstalling several times, to no avail. Called Panosonic for help, spoke to an Elaine Who told me the trouble was my DVD drive and refused any further assistance. Real nice attitude! The fact that I was able to use the program the fist time out to download the pictures had no bearing according to her. I have 2 cddvdw drives on my comp and both work fine, a Lite-on DVDRW LH-20A1L and an TSST CDDVDW SH-S203B. Both have the same drivers installed MS Ver 5.1.2535.0 C\windows\SYS32\Drivers\CDrom.sys
" " \imapi.sys
" " \redbook.sys
" " \storprop.dll Sure hope someone can give me some advice! Panasonic was no help! Thank you !


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Hi,
Are these CD-Rom drives working normally?
Do the read and Burn Cd/DVD properly.
Are there any errors in the Device Manager?
Bill


----------



## ri7425ck (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Both of these drives are working fine, both reading and writing. I am using Nero for burning. There are no errors in Device Manager. I am using Drive Doctor and all my drivers are up to date.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Hi,
I think the panosonic program is causing the issue, but seeing it has a disc writing program it may have affected the Upper/Lower filters for your CD-Roms. Try deleting the Upper/Lower Filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

You will have to uninstall your burning software and the Panosonic software and reinstall after you have deleted the Upper/Lower Filters.
Bill


----------



## ri7425ck (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Upper and lower filters? Sorry I never heard of them. Where would I find them? OK I followed the link and now know these are registry items. I will uninstall my writer programs and use Guided Help at that link. Just to be sure, This is what you were refering to?? Thanks for the help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Yes,
Follow this link exactly:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/
I still think the issue is with your Panasonic Program, but if you follow the link posted and do EXACTLY as stated this shoud allieviate the CD-ROM Issue.
If you still cannot use the Panasonic program after this and ALL other BURNING programs work, I would have to say it is a Panasonic program issue.
Bill


----------



## ri7425ck (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Thank you very much Bill!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Hi,
Did what I suggested resolve your issue?
Bill


----------



## mpredosin (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the same problem, but deleting the Upper/Lower Filters did not resolve it. I'll post a followup once I figure out a fix.

Problem solved!!!

I recently tweaked a bunch of services startup parameters including one called B's Recorder GOLD Library General Service. I set it to manual not realizing it is actually needed. It must be started before running HD Writer. After starting the service, the program ran fine.

Interestingly, uninstalling & reinstalling the HD Writer program did not reset the service startup setting.


----------



## ri7425ck (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry! I had to leave, last week and just got back today. As soon as I get a chance I will try these fix's and get back to you. Thanks again!

That was it! B's recorder was set to disable, changed to auto and it all works fine! I have Win patrol installed and when I installed HDwriter the dog asked if I wanted this progam to run on startup, and I said no! You would think that the Panosonic help desk might have asked me it B's recorder was set to auto, guess I will have to drop them a line!!! Thank you everyone for your assistance.

Mark this problem SOLVED!


----------



## mpredosin (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

I'm glad the solution worked for you.

IMHO, a software package should always clean up after itself when uninstalled. This includes any 3rd party addons included in the package. Unfortunately, the HD Writer uninstall program doesn't remove B's Recorder GOLD Library General Service for you. To further complicate matters, there is no clean way of uninstalling B's recorder library. The library itself does not include its own uninstall program. 
Even so, the install program should have reset the service startup parameters since HD Writer can't run without it.

BHA support provides steps to manually uninstall their own software. It is not specific to just the library and I haven't tried it myself.

http://www.bha.co.jp/en/support/faq_gold8/01.html#4


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for HDwriter!!!*

Glad to hear you have resolved your issue.
Thanks, Mpredosin for your input on this thread.
Bill


----------

